# Macy's MAC counter Return Policy



## noahlowryfan (Jul 28, 2007)

Before I have no problems returning something from Macy's but I tried to return something today and here is the MA's response:

Me: Hi, I would like to return this. (hands him the product)
MAC MA: Has it been use?
Me: Yes.
MA: Sorry but we can't do returns on used items because we can't resell it.
Me: Well, can I do an exchange then?
MA: No sorry. (hands me back the product)
Me: Okay then. Thanks.

Has the MAC counter in Macy's change their policy on returning used items? I have return a used Beige-ing shadestick 2 months prior with no problems. Should I try to do a return again with a different MA?


----------



## te.amo.mac (Jul 28, 2007)

Did he even ask if you had your receipt? I would go back and see if you can't catch a different MA and i would contact MAC Customer Service and let them know what happened.


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 28, 2007)

He is totally wrong.  Anything returned whether used or not is NOT supposed to be resold.  I would go to another MA or ask to talk to a manager.  I just exchanged something yesterday, used, with no problems.  He was just probably being an a**hole. I dont know but I personally spend waaaaayyy too much money there for them to tell me I cant exchange the few things I dont like on me.  I know my counter doesn't want to loose my business by doing that.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *te.amo.mac* 

 
_Did he even ask if you had your receipt? I would go back and see if you can't catch a different MA and i would contact MAC Customer Service and let them know what happened._

 
i handed him the product and the receipt but he still wouldn't accept it.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzyray822* 

 
_He is totally wrong.  Anything returned whether used or not is NOT supposed to be resold.  I would go to another MA or ask to talk to a manager.  I just exchanged something yesterday, used, with no problems.  He was just probably being an a**hole. I dont know but I personally spend waaaaayyy too much money there for them to tell me I cant exchange the few things I dont like on me.  I know my counter doesn't want to loose my business by doing that._

 
i'm going back tomorrow. if i get that "no" answer again, that counter loses my business and i'm going to complain to MAC.


----------



## Bernadette (Jul 28, 2007)

I work at a MAC counter in a Macy's.... the only time we can't return/exchange something is if there is no box or reciept. Otherwise with one or the other, used or not it can be returned/exchange. I honestly don't remember the time period within which returns can be made, I want to say 30 days, might be longer (my coutner just opened, still learning the ins and outs of Macy's.)


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I work at a MAC counter in a Macy's.... the only time we can't return/exchange something is if there is no box or reciept. Otherwise with one or the other, used or not it can be returned/exchange. I honestly don't remember the time period within which returns can be made, I want to say 30 days, might be longer (my coutner just opened, still learning the ins and outs of Macy's.)_

 
Macy's used to be 90 days but now only 30 day with reciept & box (they need the code obviously)
If this would have happened to me i would have requested to see a manager, or if they are not available they can call the 1-800 right there and clarify the problem! Please don't let stupid people ruin your experience ...


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 28, 2007)

just to add ,you could report this guy for breaking internal policies as far as the "resell" bs goes....if you wanted to be a bitch _lol


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I work at a MAC counter in a Macy's.... the only time we can't return/exchange something is if there is no box or reciept. Otherwise with one or the other, used or not it can be returned/exchange. I honestly don't remember the time period within which returns can be made, I want to say 30 days, might be longer (my coutner just opened, still learning the ins and outs of Macy's.)_

 
Macy's return policy is that we can return/exchange within 180 days.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_Macy's used to be 90 days but now only 30 day with reciept & box (they need the code obviously)
If this would have happened to me i would have requested to see a manager, or if they are not available they can call the 1-800 right there and clarify the problem! Please don't let stupid people ruin your experience ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i have it for a little over 60 days and i live in California and the return/exchange policy for Macy's is within 180 days. does each counter have their own return/exchange counter at Macy's?


----------



## astronaut (Jul 28, 2007)

I used to work at Macy's and am sure it's 180 days. Not sure about MAC though. They use the same reciept roll so l don't see why not.


----------



## macslut (Jul 28, 2007)

I used to work for Macys and as far as I know, MAC has the same return policy as the store does.  I never returned makeup....I told the customers they had to return it in makeup (which was true).  

Is he new?  Was he rude about it?  I would talk to the counter manager. 

Don't mention "I spend so much money in this store (at this counter, etc)..." because they can find someone who spends more and all it does is irritate the person.  I always appreciated it and bent over backwards for customers who didn't try to pull that sort of thing.  One story comes to mind is the woman that wanted to use her boyfriend's Macy's card which she didn't have with her, didn't know his info to look it up, and wanted me to call him to get the info.  No, I wouldn't do it.  She said "Oh, well I hope you know you lost this sale."  I almost busted out laughing as I had just finished following one of my regulars around like a puppy dog.  She dropped $3000 in that sale.  (She is also an awesome person...alot of fun, very personable).  That day I lost a $30 sale. I wasn't crying.  She also complained to the manager....who happens to love me and I can do no wrong in his eyes.  He told her that I was following corporate policy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still smile when I think of that.

(I hope all that made sense)


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_I used to work for Macys and as far as I know, MAC has the same return policy as the store does.  I never returned makeup....I told the customers they had to return it in makeup (which was true).  

Is he new?  Was he rude about it?  I would talk to the counter manager. 

Don't mention "I spend so much money in this store (at this counter, etc)..." because they can find someone who spends more and all it does is irritate the person.  I always appreciated it and bent over backwards for customers who didn't try to pull that sort of thing.  One story comes to mind is the woman that wanted to use her boyfriend's Macy's card which she didn't have with her, didn't know his info to look it up, and wanted me to call him to get the info.  No, I wouldn't do it.  She said "Oh, well I hope you know you lost this sale."  I almost busted out laughing as I had just finished following one of my regulars around like a puppy dog.  She dropped $3000 in that sale.  (She is also an awesome person...alot of fun, very personable).  That day I lost a $30 sale. I wasn't crying.  She also complained to the manager....who happens to love me and I can do no wrong in his eyes.  He told her that I was following corporate policy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still smile when I think of that.

(I hope all that made sense)_

 
i have never seen him before so he might be new. I'm not so sure. no, he wasn't rude about it. but when i got to the counter, it looks like he was leaving the counter.


----------



## nics1972 (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzyray822* 

 
_He is totally wrong. Anything returned whether used or not is NOT supposed to be resold. I would go to another MA or ask to talk to a manager. I just exchanged something yesterday, used, with no problems. He was just probably being an a**hole. I dont know but I personally spend waaaaayyy too much money there for them to tell me I cant exchange the few things I dont like on me. I know my counter doesn't want to loose my business by doing that._

 





. He was just being an A$$ !! Try another Macy's.. Or, even if you go back to this one, talk to the manager, like many others here suggested.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nics1972* 

 
_





. He was just being an A$$ !! Try another Macy's.. Or, even if you go back to this one, talk to the manager, like many others here suggested._

 
i'm heading back to the same Macy's but to a different counter. We got 2 MAC counters in Macy's. one in the cosmetics department and one in the Juniors department. i went to the one in the Juniors department. maybe i should have went to the counter in the cosmetics department.


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i have it for a little over 60 days and i live in California and the return/exchange policy for Macy's is within 180 days. does each counter have their own return/exchange counter at Macy's?_

 
Actually mac @ Macy's has the same policy as any MAC. 30 days! This is something that applies to all counters within stores.MAC has it's own Estee lauder policies .


----------



## aziajs (Mar 1, 2008)

I haven't had any luck with used product returns at Macy's.  I have been told several times that they won't accept them.  I had a _defective_ used product that they returned but other than that, no luck.  I was told awhile back that the return policy changed and that they can longer accept used products.  I was in the store one day and someone was trying to return something they used and they were told the same thing and also that the MAC store has the same policy.  The ONLY place that never hassled me was Nordstrom.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 3, 2008)

I've never had any problems returning used makeup to Macy's, Sephora, MAC store, and of course Nordstrom.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_Actually mac @ Macy's has the same policy as any MAC. 30 days! This is something that applies to all counters within stores.MAC has it's own Estee lauder policies ._

 
I don't think so. The receipt from a MAC Counter inside macy's says "180 days" on the back. I recently returned MAC moisture fix I bought almost six months ago, right before the 180 days because turns out I was allergic to it, and had no problems at the Macy's.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i have never seen him before so he might be new. I'm not so sure. no, he wasn't rude about it. but when i got to the counter, it looks like he was leaving the counter._

 
Sound like he might have been in a hurry to leave and was an ass so he just wanted you to leave.


----------



## amoona (Mar 3, 2008)

We have been getting a lot stricter with returns and exchanges in the region. Customers have been really abusing it and I'm certainly not saying that you were.

It's just that we have been refusing returns and exchanges for items that are used based on the fact that we can't resell those products. NO we NEVER resell products that are returned or exchanged but if its not in a condition that it can be resold in then it's considered over used. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## jasmine610 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok this makes me mad, I hope you went back there and were able to return it.  I work at macy's and out return policy is 180 days whether it was used or not (that is of course if most of it wasn't used). Just tell them to call a manager down next time, Macy's is all about customer service and I've never seen one of our managers turn down a return, especially if you had the receipt.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 10, 2008)

this has almost been a year ago. i did went back and was able to return it. please someone please closed this thread.


----------



## mrsmanzanox3 (Sep 12, 2014)

I know this thread is so old but I have a question and don't know where else to post it

  I went to my local MAC Counter at Macy's today and I just found out I can return used items. For some reason I thought I was stuck with it if I didn't have a receipt or the box (which I don't) but she told me as long as I have the card I originally purchased with that I can return the items. 
  Now I'm sitting here with these 9 items that are probably past 90 days (no receipt/no box). 

  1 lipliner
  3 LE lipsticks
  1 discontinued lipstick 
  4 perm lipsticks

  After reading that they toss it i feel terrible about returning but with am I gonna do with all these damn lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  And what's worse is that for some items I purchased with a gift card which I tossed after it was used up. 
  I have no idea what to do - I just really hate returning things


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

mrsmanzanox3 said:


> I know this thread is so old but I have a question and don't know where else to post it  I went to my local MAC Counter at Macy's today and I just found out I can return used items. For some reason I thought I was stuck with it if I didn't have a receipt or the box (which I don't) but she told me as long as I have the card I originally purchased with that I can return the items.  Now I'm sitting here with these 9 items that are probably past 90 days (no receipt/no box).   1 lipliner 3 LE lipsticks 1 discontinued lipstick  4 perm lipsticks  After reading that they toss it i feel terrible about returning but with am I gonna do with all these damn lipsticks   And what's worse is that for some items I purchased with a gift card which I tossed after it was used up.  I have no idea what to do - I just really hate returning things :dunno:


As far as I know you can't return without a box. There is a Macy's return label which all Macy's need to return items.


----------



## mrsmanzanox3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> As far as I know you can't return without a box. There is a Macy's return label which all Macy's need to return items.


  Thats what I thought too!! 
  But she assured me I only needed the card I made the purchase with. 
  I just don't want to go and get turned away. I've had a bad experience at Sephora (long story) and now I just stay away from the whole returning items ordeal 


  Has anyone else made returns without receipts or the box?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

mrsmanzanox3 said:


> Thats what I thought too!!  But she assured me I only needed the card I made the purchase with.  I just don't want to go and get turned away. I've had a bad experience at Sephora (long story) and now I just stay away from the whole returning items ordeal    Has anyone else made returns without receipts or the box?


Without receipts it is fine as long as you have the card. I'm friends with a MAC inside Macy's manager and i just texted her and she said returning without a box is impossible because without the return label there is no way to tell you bought it from Macy's.   But if this one girl lets you, do it before someone tells you no.


----------



## mrsmanzanox3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Without receipts it is fine as long as you have the card. I'm friends with a MAC inside Macy's manager and i just texted her and she said returning without a box is impossible because without the return label there is no way to tell you bought it from Macy's.   But if this one girl lets you, do it before someone tells you no.


   Thanks Dolly! I'm going straight to the same girl tomorrow. I hope I don't get turned away


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 13, 2014)

mrsmanzanox3 said:


> Thanks Dolly! I'm going straight to the same girl tomorrow. I hope I don't get turned away


Yes go straight to her. Don't be afraid. You can exchange product for product. So if there are other shades you want, instead of those. Or it'll get put on a gift card that you can use all over Macy's.


----------

